# Southwest reservation window - pattern?



## tabby1881 (Oct 22, 2006)

Does anyone have any idea about when Southwest Airlines will begin taking reservations for April?  Is there a pattern to when they do this?  Thanks.


----------



## frenchieinme (Oct 22, 2006)

Not really.  Even the employees don't know.  You need to stay on top of things daily for the best deals.

frenchieinme


----------



## tabby1881 (Oct 23, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thank you.  I appreciate the input.


----------



## Dave M (Oct 23, 2006)

Yes, there is a pattern. 

You can see the pattern at this FlyerTalk post. Most often, the new window opens on a Thursday shortly after 11:00 a.m. Eastern time. Except for late 2005 when there were some unusual events, schedule extensions in recent years have been surprisingly predictable. 

Thus, step one is to become familiar with the pattern. Step two is to follow the forecasts made regularly by some people who spend a lot of time determining the most likely date when the next window will open, usually quite successfully. 

For example, the last prediction was for reservations to open on September 21 through early March. As documented in another thread here, I was poised at 11:00 a.m. that day and got in within a few seconds of when that window opened a few minutes later, as predicted.

To become part of the prediction watch, follow the last posts on the last page or two in this FlyerTalk thread.


----------



## tabby1881 (Oct 27, 2006)

Wow!  Thank you for that great information.  I'm going to follow your advice.  I'm glad that I checked in again!  Maureen


----------



## riverdees05 (Oct 27, 2006)

Still March 9, 2007


----------



## Dave M (Oct 27, 2006)

Yes, it's still March 9. That's because the latest prediction for the next extension, as offered by the FlyerTalk guru who follows this closely, isn't until November 9. From page 9 of my second link above:





> I predicted the next extension for October 20, but with repeal of the Wright amedment I need to reconsider. This makes a ton of work for the schedule planners, so I figure a two-week delay is in order.
> 
> My new prediction is November 9 for the extension to a conservative schedule horizon of April 1 or so. 10 AM Central Time as usual. A delayed extension also increases the likelihood that it will occur on Tuesday, Wednesday, or Friday instead of the usual Thursday.


----------



## Luanne (Nov 10, 2006)

Dave M said:
			
		

> Yes, it's still March 9. That's because the latest prediction for the next extension, as offered by the FlyerTalk guru who follows this closely, isn't until November 9. From page 9 of my second link above:



Well that didn't happen.  Still out only to March 9.


----------



## riverdees05 (Nov 10, 2006)

They are way behind historical data on releasing.  You see they are having many  sales for the period already opened, maybe they have a lot of inventory and that has an effect on their schedule extension date.  When ever you are on the computer go to the Southwest site and check, that is what I am doing. We are looking for tickets to Phoenix in the middle of March, 2007.  I am going to look at other sites and see what the current price for their flights from St. Louis and Nashville.


----------



## Luanne (Nov 10, 2006)

riverdees05 said:
			
		

> When ever you are on the computer go to the Southwest site and check, that is what I am doing.



I've been checking the Southwest website daily.  I realized that I could go ahead the get the outbound tickets since Southwest allows you to buy one way with no penalty.  That was I was able to assure that I got the internet fare.  Now I just need them to open up past March 9 so we can come home.


----------

